# guitar nut too wide



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I had some flatwounds on my semi hollow guitar and decided to switch to regular stings. Now he nut is too big
and the e string vibrates too much. Is there a quick easy fix? thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

take a small flat file, or some sandpaper on a small flat block.
start gently filing/sanding the top of the nut-
dont blow off the debris, allow it to collect in the slot.
once there is powder from the nut material in the slot, apply a dab of super glue.
repeat if necessary, until the slot is filled.
then recut the slot.

it is an easy fix.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

That will work except I would recommend getting a bone nut or saddle blank from your local music store and filing bone dust off of that.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Why not just install the new blank?


I'm talking about an uncut blank, no slots, no shaping. Just a piece of bone to file some dust off of. If he had the knowledge and skill to install a new nut, even a precut nut, he wouldn't have posted this question in the first place.


----------

